
Polls suggest Iceland's Pirate party may form next government - pascalmemories
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/12/polls-suggests-icelands-pirate-party-form-next-government
======
pmalynin
"One of Europe’s most radical political parties" I find the language a bit off
putting. It puts the Pirate Party along "Golden Dawn", other various extremist
groups etc. that all get grouped under "radical political parties."

The choice of language describing a liberal, democratic party seems Orwellian.

~~~
wfo
Radical for many decades meant revolutionary (as opposed to
reactionary)/anarchist/green/counterculture/etc. It's where calling something
'rad' as a compliment came from. A wide category in which the pirate party
firmly fits. Anything sufficiently outside the mainstream business-as-usual.
It wouldn't be inappropriate to refer to the Sanders campaign in the US as
'radical'. I don't think it's Orwellian at all -- I think assuming 'radical'
== fascist is eyebrow-raising and missing historical context.

------
andrewclunn
"So what did you do today?"

"Oh you know: caught a weedle, voted for the pirates, and downloaded a cam of
that new superhero movie."

Is this scary or wonderful? I'm so torn.

~~~
amorroxic
It's wonderful I believe, a great social experiment in the shape of a small
nation. Just look at their reaction post the 2008 crisis, they'll be ok. When
education's free..

------
carsongross
What does the process of immigrating to Iceland look like?

